

One of my domains could be worth a lot – what's the best way to sell it? - snoopybbt

Hello HN,
as of subject, I just discovered that one of the domains I own (very short, named after an emerging technology) could be very worthy.<p>Could sound stupid, but an evaluation website evaluated at more than 84 k$ and I would like to dig deeper in the topic.<p>The question is: besides GoDaddy&#x27;s auction system, what is the best way to sell a domain and make the most out of it?<p>I&#x27;m mainly interested in auctions, but everything is welcome.<p>Thanks in advance,<p>--<p>SnoopyBBT
======
djtidau
If it is as important as you feel, and you're not too desperate, it could be
worth simply showing that the domain is available for sale and waiting for an
offer, rather than rushing out and trying to chase it (you'll likely lose out
a little on this).

Then again, depending on just how great it is you may never get an offer at
all.

------
stasy
[http://www.flippa.com](http://www.flippa.com)

------
neoterics
Ha those evaluation website tools are worthless BTW.

I would suggest posting it on dnforum.com. There are some knowledgeable
members there and they may be able to give you a better estimate on it's
worth.

------
mesozoic
Sedo could work or flippa but those evaluation websites are generally
worthless in their evaluation. The best way is generally finding a potential
buyer and selling it to them ie cold calling/emailing or using a broker.

------
opendomain
I can give you a realistic valuation - I have been helping open source project
acquire domains for their projects for 15 years and would love to help.
Contact me Hacker AT myusername dot ORG

------
bjourne
Domain appraisal tools are mostly worthless and could easily be an order of
magnitude off the mark. You need to talk to a real domain expert to get a
realistic estimate of the value.

------
wtracy
Sedo.com is the big name in this space.

~~~
snoopybbt
10% to 20% commission... omg...

~~~
codemonkeymike
But you will attract everyone's attention by putting it on Sedo. Rather then
just parking it with a for sale sticker on it.

------
ohashi
Why not mention the domain?

